

A Silent Rotor Blade Paves the Way for Super-Stealth Choppers - helwr
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-02/video-eurocopter-introduces-silent-rotor-blade-stealth-choppers

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Firstly, for those of you who care about these things:

    
    
      > Eurocopter manages to pair down the blade-vortex interaction
      > ......................^^^^
    

That should be "pare".

</grammar_nazi>

Secondly, a link to an article about this in Wired was posted two days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1154340> That same Wired article is
pointed to by this PopSci article.

Thirdly, this PopSci article also points at a GizModo article, which appears
to be where it got all its information _and_ its photo (link below)

Fourthly, it's not "silent." The articles it rips off get this right, stating
that it's just much quieter. No, PopSci has to exaggerate as link-bait.

So in short, it's a complete rip-off of primary sources without adding extra
information, it got its grammar wrong, and it exaggerated. Go to the original
sources:

[http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/02/eurocopter-moves-one-
st...](http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/02/eurocopter-moves-one-step-closer-
to-whisper-mode/)

[http://gizmodo.com/5481081/the-blade-that-would-make-
helicop...](http://gizmodo.com/5481081/the-blade-that-would-make-helicopters-
almost-silent)

